# My Tandem Partner (long)



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

I originally purchased our KHS tandem in 2000. I always wanted a tandem and living in Carson City, NV figured a mtn tandem would be best. I have a wife and 3 kids, but only one of them really enjoys riding with me on the bike. My two oldest are 15 and 13 and it isn't cool to ride tandem with Dad anymore. Plus they can smoke me on the trails anyway. My wife doesn't really care for singletrack riding, she prefers the bike path. 
Thankfully my youngest, Caleb, loves to ride with me. He is 11 years old and is in the
5th grade. He has Downs Syndrome, but that doesn't mean much to him. When he was younger I started him in a trailer, which he was ok with but not overly excited. We moved up to a Trail-abike when he was about 6 and had the strength to hang on. I started very slowly with him, going only a few blocks around the neighborhood until he got used to it. 
Although he is 11 he is about the size of a 5 or 6 yr old. About to years ago he finally got tall enough for the tandem. The bike is light years better than the Trail-a-bike because it doesn't pivot in the middle and because he now has to pedal! 
I have never had an issue of him trying to get off while we are in motion, but I try to warn him when we hit a downhill or rocky section of trail. His usual response is "Yeehaw". I have taken him on most trails that I ride my single bike on. 
I have tried to get him on his own bike, but so far have not been successful. People with DS tend to have lower muscle tone than the rest of us and it seems it like riding his own bike is too much work for him at this point, plus I think he knows that on the tandem his feet just have to go around whether he applies pressure or not.
Anyway, thanks for letting me share and I hope it will inspire others to give those that they may know with a disability a chance to get out and experience the trails and get some much needed exercise.


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

*Warning*

You must also be ready to sing Disney or Veggie Tale songs while riding, and also make occasional stops to either pick up or throw rocks.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

*Sweet!*

karyg,

Very cool. I truly respect any parent that spends quality time with their child(ren). (And, no, I do not think playing Xbox with your kids is spending quality time with them.) My mother-in-law worked with developmentally disabled kids for 10+ years and the way I saw some parents treat those kids is a crime. The fact you are going out of your way to spend time with your son should be commended.

I left my last job where I was working 70 hours per week to be able to spend more time with my 5 year old. We don't have as much spending money as we used to, but my son and I have a way better relationship now.

Your story is extremely inspirational. I have been working on getting a child stoker kit for our tandem, now I am _inspired_ to get this project done so my son can ride with me off road.

Keep up the great work and being an awesome parent!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Kary,

It sounds like you found a great activity to share with Caleb. It'll be interesting to see if, eventually, his time on the tandem inspires him to try setting out solo. Meanwhile, you've got a great riding partner (and so does he).

Looks like some interesting scenery in the photos. How often do you get out and about?


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

Nate, the first picture was taken near the Lakes Basin campground in Plumas County, CA. It is about 2 hrs northwest of Carson City. The second picture is from the Biz Johnson trail out of Susanville, CA. I ride about 5 days a week, and I try to get Caleb out at least once a week, but this time of year is pretty hit or miss around here for him. Our last ride was Monday. It was in the low 40's so it wasn't bad. If you ever make it up in our area we have miles of sweet singletrack. We are also located about 20 minutes from Tahoe.
One thing I have to keep in mind when we ride is that it is not a race, but I definitely get a work out. Especially when his Brother or Sister goes and he wants me to keep up with them.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Karyg,
Thanks for taking the time to post your story. The quality of experience that a machine as simple as a bicycle can bring two people is the true value of tandeming. I'm glad you found a way to connect with your son. 
A very inspiring father and friend is a member over on Double Forte. His name is David Whitmon, and he lives on Martha's Vineyard with his two daughters, who both happen to be autistic. David is raising them himself, as the mother is apparently out of the picture. They ride a triplet all around the island (it is their main form of transportation), and they have an off-road tandem as well. The bikes have provided a great deal of help in helping him connect with his daughters. We've read his postings over the years and feel like we've watched the kids grow up.
And that's the thing I've noticed over the years of dealing with folks with tandems; there's some sort of pretty good dynamic between them that's a part of why they enjoy riding tandems. Many are strong riders on their own part, but enjoy the tandem for the shared experience it brings.
That's what it's really all about, isn't it?


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

KaryG

I admire you for sharing your experience and actions. Your story touched me. I look forward to seeing the two of you at the 'Best Buddies' event in Monterey this year.

-B


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

*Finding Common Ground*

That's Great!! I Work for a non-profit organization in Logan, UT called Common Ground Outdoor Adventures, we have been providing outdoor recreation for people with disabilities for over 14 years. We have many adaptive cycles and last summer we added two Co-Motion Periscope tandem bicycles to our fleet. Tandems are a great way to adapt to any ability, we use ours a lot for cyclists who are blind. We chose to go with co-motion periscopes because they have a unique periscoping design that allows the stoker to be as small as 4' tall to as large as over 6' tall. These bikes are amazing and they are built in Oregon. Check out their website www.co-motion.com

Also, check out Common Ground Outdoor Adventure's website at:
www.cgadventures.org

Enjoy your riding, best wishes from Cache Valley Utah!!!!


----------



## weaklink (Aug 19, 2004)

Very Cool. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

